# A little break from the auction to clear your head (Asian table)



## barry richardson

Woodworker's Source is hosting a small table contest, they give you $50 in store credit just to enter, so I figured what the heck. Their website says they have 170 entries. Competition is probably stiff. First prize is $800 (retail) worth of tools from their sponsors, and quite a few other prizes. I've been fussing with it off and on since Christmas. Tomorrow is the day to deliver so I snapped a couple of pics. 25" tall, 23"wide, 16" deep. The main wood is Imbuia (there is some in the WB auction BTW) and the top veneer is made from a board I got from Daugher here on WB. Same veneer on the bottom side as well, an MDF sandwich. The accent line is citrus wood I harvested. I glued the 4 corners together and turned them on the lathe to create the upsweep, and so I could claim to using elements of turning in it . Finish is Minwax spray poly, rubbed out with 4/0 pumice, and waxed. Hard to tell in the pics, but it has a nice soft shine. So we shall see how it goes, thanks for looking...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## davduckman2010

that's frickin beautiful barry . that tops unreal great looking wood and craftsmenship. man I got to get these boards I got stashed here your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Super job! Best of luck in the contest!


----------



## West River WoodWorks

WOW!!!
Thats a beaut, I dont think you need any luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

That's superb in every way . There is a LOT of work in that. Excellent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Holy Moly! I'd be afraid to set anything on it and cover up that top. Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful Table. Good luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones

Barry, you are a man of many talents! I love that bead detail around the skirt, and I love those legs...and I love that top! It's gotta take the First Prize!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Looks like a winner to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Most excellent, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Wowiowowowowowowowow man that is awesome. Now make one out of diw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Where is that big Jaw dropping smiley !?!?! That is fabulous Barry !! You have talent man !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

That is a winner in my book Barry. Superb craftsmanship. Best of luck.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut

I love it. Design to finish marvelous piece. Would be grabbed up by someone to display ikebana without hesitation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

Very Very neat! Great craftsmanship. That is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Very good. Lets just say that everything is in details and this one have lots of it. Best luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

I agree with Tom. Beautiful work! This is the 3rd or 4th time I've come back to look again.



manbuckwal said:


> Where is that big Jaw dropping smiley !?!?! That is fabulous Barry !! You have talent man !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore




----------



## barry richardson

Thanks everyone for the complements and good mojo!


----------



## Dane Fuller

That's a bell ringer, Barry! Good luck with the contest. It's hard for me to envision anything better.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Absolutely perfect in every detail of it's construction. The woods not bad either. If that doesn't win I want to see the one that does.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Barry- not my style but I keep coming back to it- Helluva design-wood And EXECUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LemonadeJay

barry richardson said:


> Woodworker's Source is hosting a small table contest, they give you $50 in store credit just to enter, so I figured what the heck. Their website says they have 170 entries. Competition is probably stiff. First prize is $800 (retail) worth of tools from their sponsors, and quite a few other prizes. I've been fussing with it off and on since Christmas. Tomorrow is the day to deliver so I snapped a couple of pics. 25" tall, 23"wide, 16" deep. The main wood is Imbuia (there is some in the WB auction BTW) and the top veneer is made from a board I got from Daugher here on WB. Same veneer on the bottom side as well, an MDF sandwich. The accent line is citrus wood I harvested. I glued the 4 corners together and turned them on the lathe to create the upsweep, and so I could claim to using elements of turning in it . Finish is Minwax spray poly, rubbed out with 4/0 pumice, and waxed. Hard to tell in the pics, but it has a nice soft shine. So we shall see how it goes, thanks for looking...
> 
> View attachment 44057
> View attachment 44058
> View attachment 44059


Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

Really Pretty. Very well done, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

That's a fabulous piece of art! Great job good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff Considine

Beautiful table, awesome execution - I'm curious how you did the bead detail on the aprons?

Jeff

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Jeff Considine said:


> Beautiful table, awesome execution - I'm curious how you did the bead detail on the aprons?
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff, I made the bead by making a template jig that allowed me to remove the wood from the main area of the apron while leaving the bead. It was done on a router table using a flat bottom bit with a guide bearing... I can take a pic of the jig if you need more explanation...


----------



## Jeff Considine

Thanks Barry, I think I can picture it. Must have been alot of work, but it sure pays off - not sure exactly how to describe it, but it gives it a depth and weight that fits the piece just right. I've seen treatments where the bead is a wider strip glued to the bottom of the apron, but they just don't have the same feel. The corner pieces are also a very nice touch. Real craftsmanship there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

I was notified yesterday that my table took second place, here is a link with pictures of all the entrants, makes for some nice browsing. http://www.woodworkerssource.com/blog/?p=3589

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Congrats Barry- Thanks for the link.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats !!! It's a beautiful table !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Congrats, Barry! I like yours best!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010

second place  I would take yours over that cube any day barry. that's one cool peice . congrates on your 2nd place. --even though there wrong!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Barry- I think the winner must have been a relative. Yours was better

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut

Congrats Barry, some interesting and very nice tables on that link.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Awesome work Barry - as usual! I love those turned corners are unique and very creative. The inlaid border really makes it pop as well. Superbly done Sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks everyone! I got a quick look at most of the tables when I dropped mine off, and the winner is very impressive in that it was pretty much flawless in the veneer work and finish. I don't believe it is an original design, but I don't think that was a requirement. Kinda comes down to the judges taste. And often when they are trying to determine a tie-breaker they will start nit-picking for flaws, and mine had a few But hey, I'm happy Scroll down this page http://www.woodworkerssource.com/blog/ and you can see the booty I won for second place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congratulations on second place Barry - Thats awesome , Nice bounty too. I like that table and I would like to hear your review on that blae when you use it too.


----------



## dycmark

AMAZING work Barry!! Incredible execution and unique.


----------



## onhillww

Beautiful, graceful and stunning. I love it.


----------



## TimR

Barry, count me in on loving the job you did on this. I think you nailed a sweet balance and good taste just oozes from this piece. Look forward to seeing what you do with the prize money!!!


----------

